# aquaroponics?



## night501 (Jan 22, 2007)

ok so here is a question.
not only do i grow but i also have several 150 gal. aquariums set up.
i currently have an empty one and was thinking if i put something rugged like carp in there could i use the tank as my resivoir and just use the ecosystem that the carp create as nutrients? i could control it with diffrent fish foods, and it would be digested and dispersed. i could actualy use the grow medium as my tank filter. so what do you guys think?


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 23, 2007)

That's a great idea!  I do work with similar things and I was thinking about using some sludge for a fertilizer.  I think it would be a great experiment to see if you could regulate the food your plants were getting. Go for it!:aok:


----------



## KADE (Jan 23, 2007)

Well I know when done 100% properly the ecosystem you create will run itself... altho it would probably mess up a lil when u harvest.

I've never seen it done w/ MJ but i've seen a lot of it with flowers and that sort of thing.


----------



## night501 (Jan 23, 2007)

well then i think i will after my current crop is harvested


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 23, 2007)

nice... if you could, please start a grow diary and let me know when you start!:smoke1:


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 23, 2007)

It sounds plausable. I think you should go for it. Who knows, you may be on to something.... Good luck.

Stunzeed


----------



## night501 (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah i figure if i only feed live food i could do something like worms one week and guppies the next and alternate threw veg and as i go into flower start on goldfish and african siclids. i plan on staying away from the flake and pellet food cause there could be all kinds of chemicals in there.
the only real question about the setup that i can come up with is how many plants a 150 gal. aquarium would be able to accomodate.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 23, 2007)

Do an internet search for 'aquaponics', should get more info.

I would circulate the fishtank with a reservoir full of plants.

http://www.cropking.com/aqua.shtml


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for the link. it basically confirmed everything that i was thinking.


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

well just did some research and i dont think it is possible to maintain a marijuana plant in an aquaponics system.
after reading from a few diffrent websites i have found that this system works but only on leafy veg's it produces abundant amounts of nitrogen from the fish waste but has no phosphorus wich will inhibit stem growth, and adding phosphorus could potentially be fatal to the fish.
of coarse these studies where based on tilapia so i will do more research to find if there are fish who ither produce or are tolerent of phospherous.


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://wqm.igsb.uiowa.edu/publications/fact sheets/Nutrients Iowa Lakes/nutrientsiowalakes.htm
according to the chart and the reading i should be safe withing 20-70 ppm
im not realy telling anyone but more like trying to get all this info on one thread for easy reference when i begin my aquaponic setup.


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.scienceblog.com/community/older/2001/C/200113806.html
walleye, carp. phosphorous tolerant.


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

well here is a rough drawing of what im thinking about constructing.
after doing some reading i think i will go with walleye in the tank due to their environmental tolerances with phosphorous.


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

well appaerntly i cant upload a pic i drew on my paint program


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 24, 2007)

Darn


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 24, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> http://www.scienceblog.com/community/older/2001/C/200113806.html
> walleye, carp. phosphorous tolerant.


 
Look into low ph tolerance too...hope for the best...would be really cool to see it work.


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

well most fish can handle ph ranges from 4.5 to 8 without ill effects.
didnt research that its just general knowledge for aquariums


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 24, 2007)

Put some Oscars in your tank. They can live through just about anything. :joint:


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah oscars or jack dempseys. 
i have a few of both. also have amezonian red bellied pirana


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if a foliar feed would effect the fish...could be plan B?


----------



## LV_pothead (Mar 3, 2007)

I have never grown aquaponics but have always been very interested in it. As soon as I get a place to start growing again I will grow aquaponics, possibly even aeroponic style, maybe just DWC though for ease of use. I have done an extreme amount of research on aquaponics, and this is what I've learned. Mostly from the OG'er Breeder Steve.

First of all when growin aqua, you must forget everything you learned while growing hydo. The PH will average around 8 or so "whatever your fish like" and your plants will do just fine. Also as you may know in hydro the cooler the res temp the better, however, in aqua your temps will be much higher for the fishies sake

Secondly in aqua you can have double the normal amount of fish in your tank because the plants are much better than regular filters. You also need plants in all stages of life using the water so that all the nutes are filtered from the water to keep your fish from dying. ie. if all your plants are in veg, there will be little phosphorous filtered out, if all your plants are in flower there will be little nitrogen filtered out. Make sense?

Feeding your fish a variety of food and having a variety of fish will ultimately lead to better variety of food for your plants. Just remember to get fish that can deal with harsh enviroments. Goldfish are the perfect example. Algea eaters and other fish can only help the water culture.

I hope this info helped, like I said, I have never grown aqua, just DWC hydro. When i get my new place in a month or so I will set up an aqua grow and do a grow diary for all the enthusiests out there. If you want to learn more, I have found a few books at the bookstore about MJ aqua. You may even be able to google Breeder Steve and find somethin. As far as I know the US gov retards pretty much shut him down along with OG though. If you have decide to do an aqua grow it would be wonderful if you did a diary and  fill us all in. Good Luck

Pothead


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 4, 2007)

LV_pothead said:
			
		

> I have never grown aquaponics but have always been very interested in it. As soon as I get a place to start growing again I will grow aquaponics, possibly even aeroponic style, maybe just DWC though for ease of use. I have done an extreme amount of research on aquaponics, and this is what I've learned. Mostly from the OG'er Breeder Steve.
> 
> First of all when growin aqua, you must forget everything you learned while growing hydo. The PH will average around 8 or so "whatever your fish like" and your plants will do just fine. Also as you may know in hydro the cooler the res temp the better, however, in aqua your temps will be much higher for the fishies sake
> 
> ...


 
Nice post bro, I for one would love to see it done.


----------



## growsmoke'nsell (Mar 13, 2007)

i know im a little late on this thread, i'd like to get the general idea of what your doing. your just going to grow pot in the top of your fish tank?
how do you have different stages growing at the same time? wont the lights from the younger ones mess with the older ones when they are budding? or would you relocate them for that?


----------

